

Mark Cuban on Net Neutrality: “The Government Will Fuck the Internet Up” - SparksZilla
http://reason.com/blog/2014/11/13/markcuban-on-net-neutrality-the-governme

======
zenogais
Such a one-sided opinion it's hard to take seriously.

~~~
ch4s3
Seriously.

